# couple new pics-new box car, grain truck



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey all. I received a bag of 50's train stuff and this railbox boxcar was in the mix. I also got some old pickups for haulin' grain - my lhs guy said in the day, thay would put boards on a stake truck to get the grain to the grain buildings - so I got two stake trucks and two dump trucks.

I really like running them in low light - makes the layout look cool.

the first two are an accident i had trying to pull 24 cars the opposite direction - toooooo much weight to pull.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig,

I hope you're freight carrier has adequate accident insurance! 

Nighttime lighted scenes look great! Lots of visual depth.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

nice new stuff, your layout does look cool in the dark, however whenever i seem to run trains in the dark they seem to derail.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks tj, komodo - i have been lucky with derailments - not too many. usually i am the cause of any wrecks - the track works great.

i had one switch go bad on me. that was a derailment problem. removed switch and no more derails.


----------

